# Best Garage Lighting For Detailing



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi guys, couldn't find a better section to post this so sorry if it should have been posted somewhere else.

I am in the middle of building a garage with the intention of using it mostly for detailing, you can see it here its a 7m x 4m, ceiling is around 2.2m I think

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=347528

I am looking at lights now but cannot decide what to go for, t5/t8/fluorescents/LED? Now I have been reading up and it seems a mix of both LED and fluorescent is best? also are daylight tubes the ones to go for?

I know a lot of people recommend going for LED t5/t8 batons to replace the fluorescents but as I'm starting from scratch I wondered if there was a modern LED set up that isn't designed just to convert fluorescent to LED like most T5/t8 seem to be

Any help on lighting recommendations would be great


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi mate
I'm a sparks and fit the following for use in this environment.

Dextra EcoPak 280 fittings with the GE long life T5 lamps.
If they are ceiling mount then use the trough reflector.
http://www.dexeco.co.uk/products/ecopak/


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Bright ones


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

could you not use the bulbs from the homemade sun gun?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205820


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

super_cds said:


> could you not use the bulbs from the homemade sun gun?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205820


The problem with them is they use quite a bit of juice, and you need quite a few to work properly under. Plus the price rise onto of that it works out very expensive. Which is a shame as it really would look, and work well


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Has anybody tries this bulbs? http://www.fullspectrumsolutions.com/compare_ultralux.shtml much cheaper than solux.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Use either LED or Flu tubes in a grid pattern for general lighting.

Think more lights of lesser power output rather than less lights with higher power (better uniformity).
Use daylight/cool lamps, about 4000k is nice; too blue and it gets uncomfortable imho.

For swirl spotting/task lighting, use a point light source like an LED Flood or a SunGun as mentioned above.

If you want to play with lighting design yourself, goto www.relux.biz and download their software, it's free and many Pros (inc. myself) use it.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

AllenF said:


> Bright ones


Really bright ones ..

You need a whole mix of lighting in reality..


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!



SKY said:


> Hi mate
> I'm a sparks and fit the following for use in this environment.
> 
> Dextra EcoPak 280 fittings with the GE long life T5 lamps.
> ...


they look nice! any idea what sort of price id expect to pay per unit for those?



organisys said:


> Use either LED or Flu tubes in a grid pattern for general lighting.
> 
> Think more lights of lesser power output rather than less lights with higher power (better uniformity).
> Use daylight/cool lamps, about 4000k is nice; too blue and it gets uncomfortable imho.
> ...


Great, thanks, i couldnt get that software to work properly so i give up on it, i also have the issue of a sectional door, so when it is open it will block light above in the first half of the garage so maybe i need some angled lights along the side too


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

is there any led bulbs you can use in fluorescent light fittings?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

T5 tubes replace the whole fluro unit (so starter/ballast not required) and they are a lot smaller in size.

T5


----------

